# Help please! Fairy bag repair



## Angsas

I recently came across a Prada fairy bag on a consignment site. I’m fairly new to Prada in general, and to the fairy bags in particular - But my gosh, I just felt an emotional connection with this design - it reminded me of childhood; and of my dad, who unfortunately now is suffering from dementia. So deep was the connection I felt,
that needless to say, I purchased the bag, which was in “never carried” condition.
It arrived in seemingly perfect condition, but, as soon as I basically opened the bag, the lambskin lining started cracking, first along the seams, but then along every fold of the leather, just from the subtle movement! It seems that just from the bag sitting unstuffed, small cracks appear from it collapsing - as well as larger areas that look almost “blistering”. (See photos)
Turning to this forum for information, I was gutted to learn of this well known problem with these bags and I really wish I’d done my research beforehand! 
But, she is mine - and despite the flaws, I do love the bag. I would be really grateful to know what other ladies have done with this problem, and if anyone came up with a solution for how to stop the damage from growing?
I want to use the bag - but I don’t want the lining to come apart! The blistering areas are a huge concern, as I fear the leather is so delicate, the surface may simply peel off, and expose the tan nap underneath!
I’ve been thinking of ways to solve the problem - like glueing up the cracks, or carrying it with a felt liner insert to protect the lining.
But before I try anything, I want to reach out to this great community and ask if anyone found a way that works, for how to use  a fairy bag, without it ending up in shreds?
Please help by sharing your experience and advice!
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## baglici0us

Hi, I’m so sorry to hear about your issues with the lining of your Fairy bag. I’ve had two fairy bags - one in peonia (same as yours that I’ve sold) and one in cipria and none of them have had those issues. Perhaps try to take it to a Prada boutique and have them recommend a fix for it?

Attaching photos of my Cipria for you to compare.


----------



## baglici0us

I also wanted to add that I went onto Etsy and ordered a custom liner for my Prada Fairy Bag because I like how it looks when it’s structured/stuffed and to protect the delicate interior leather. Happy to report back once I receive it!


----------



## baglici0us

Reporting back on my experience with getting a custom liner from Etsy for my fairy bag. I prefer my bag structured and the fairy bag gets really smoosh with age. I wanted a way to regain the structure while making sure the interior still looked good and was protected.

I found someone on Etsy who took custom measurements for bag liner, selected a color that matched the pink leather interior and my custom liner arrived today. I’m so happy with the results and will be ordering another for my other Fairy Bag.


----------



## baglici0us

This is the shop I used: https://etsy.me/2HvIiR7
My customized specs were: Personalization:  Color: 46 Pink (Depth:5* Width:14* Height:9*) inches


----------



## tu3456

My Prada fairy bag has been sitting in the dust bag in my closet for a few years. I recently took it out to find the interior had completely disintegrated. I've taken it to a luxury bag repair shop to re-do the lining. They said the lining was made of vinyl and there wasn't much I could have done to prevent it as over time, it just happens. I always thought the lining was leather! Its definitely a genuine Prada also as it was purchased at the Prada store in Milan.


----------



## IntheOcean

tu3456 said:


> My Prada fairy bag has been sitting in the dust bag in my closet for a few years. I recently took it out to find the interior had completely disintegrated. I've taken it to a luxury bag repair shop to re-do the lining. They said the lining was made of vinyl and there wasn't much I could have done to prevent it as over time, it just happens. I always thought the lining was leather! Its definitely a genuine Prada also as it was purchased at the Prada store in Milan.


Welcome to the Purse Forum! I'm very sorry this happened to your Fairy. Unfortunately, vinyl lining is indeed something Prada thought was a good idea back then. They didn't even tell their customers the lining wasn't made of leather, at least, not at first, if I remember correctly. They called it, 'PU leather,' or just pleather. There was some discussion about this on the forums when people started noticing the lining in their bags was deteriorating just like yours did. Not all Fairies had pleather lining, thankfully.


----------



## missfiggy

As soon as I read the first post I knew...pleather.  Prada literally KILLED the white fairy bags by sneaking that pleather lining in.


----------



## baglici0us

Oh wow, I had no idea! I have two Fairy bags in my closet. How do I tell if the lining is leather or vinyl?


----------



## missfiggy

baglici0us said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea! I have two Fairy bags in my closet. How do I tell if the lining is leather or vinyl?


You MIGHT be able to smell the difference. Pleather smells NOTHING like leather. But if it's pleather it may also have absorbed some of the leather smell from the leather it is bonded to.  Post a couple of clear, close up photos and I can perhaps spot the difference. Not making any promises though.


----------



## baglici0us

missfiggy said:


> You MIGHT be able to smell the difference. Pleather smells NOTHING like leather. But if it's pleather it may also have absorbed some of the leather smell from the leather it is bonded to.  Post a couple of clear, close up photos and I can perhaps spot the difference. Not making any promises though.



Thanks so much!! I wasn’t able to smell anything but I think I have one pleather and one leather. I was able to tell the difference by touch - leather is so much softer and the sound it makes when you rub it between your fingers (the vinyl has a slight squeak compared to the leather). However, I’m still sharing photos without identifying which is which in case you wanted to test if you can identify solely based on photos.
Cipria:


----------



## baglici0us

Prugna:


----------



## missfiggy

baglici0us said:


> Prugna:
> 
> View attachment 5350225
> View attachment 5350226
> View attachment 5350228



You've really looked after these. The interiors are in just beautiful condition.  FWIW, I think the Cipria is probably the leather. But very difficult to tell from these photos.  Some photo angles really give pleather away, but not these. Which ever one is pleather, it's been treasured and does not look any different from leather in these photos.


----------



## baglici0us

missfiggy said:


> You've really looked after these. The interiors are in just beautiful condition.  FWIW, I think the Cipria is probably the leather. But very difficult to tell from these photos.  Some photo angles really give pleather away, but not these. Which ever one is pleather, it's been treasured and does not look any different from leather in these photos.



Thank you! I was lucky to find them in great preowned condition already and I treat them like the treasures they are. It is really hard to tell from a photo esp since I captured them from different angles but I think the Prugna is the leather, if my touch and squeak test was accurate.


----------



## Happyish

If I recall, there were problems with the first iteration of the Fairy bag. I believe the paint applied to the exterior wasn't waterproof or there was no protective finish. Worse yet, Prada refused to do anything; they would not replace or repair. I later heard they made improvements to the finish.
As far as the interior is concerned, I'm surprised at the flaking. I've never had a Prada bag show this kind of wear. It looks like it's dried out, which can come from improper storage (in a closet that gets warm in summer, placed near a heating vent, etc.)
With that being said, I would go straight to Prada. Have _them_ send the bag out for repair. They made it. They sold it. It's their product. I wouldn't let anyone else touch it unless and until they said they couldn't or wouldn't do anything.
My mom had an older bag and the handle fell off. The metal link, which was quite distinctive, broke. I took it to Prada. They replaced it free of charge and it was like new. They will and _should_ service their bags. They know the Fairy bags had known defects. I would see what they say first and start from there.
Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## muchstuff

For all of the fairy bag people out there, I just purchased this one…


----------



## baglici0us

muchstuff said:


> For all of the fairy bag people out there, I just purchased this one…
> 
> View attachment 5368551


 Ooh it’s beautiful. Enjoy it and welcome to the Fairy club!


----------



## muchstuff

baglici0us said:


> Ooh it’s beautiful. Enjoy it and welcome to the Fairy club!


Thanks, she needs some careful restoration. I'll check with my Prada boutique but I suspect they won't have any recommendations. Anyone have a suggestion for a place that can restore the artwork on the corners, not just the yellow?


----------

